# Hikaru Shida Megathread



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and the Seal of the Vishanti?!










Shida is now the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida being a Doctor Strange mark is my new favorite thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Her match with Hiroyo Matsumoto in 2017 was one of the best women's matches I've ever seen, anywhere.

Had a very good 2018.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

llj said:


> Her match with Hiroyo Matsumoto in 2017 was one of the best women's matches I've ever seen, anywhere.
> 
> Had a very good 2018.


That match is magic.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

I also think she had the best match of RibbonMania 2018. I'm not usually a fan of Risa Sera's ring work, but she's a gamer in deathmatch/hardcore scenarios and Shida was every bit up to the task.

(It also felt like they ripped a few spots from TLC's main event though, which happened about 2 weeks before RibbonMania)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

First saw Shida from SHIMMER and those matches she had with Mercedez Martinez and Mia Yim in 2014. 

I suggest if you haven't seen them check them out.

It's crazy it's taken her this long for an American company to get her signed. That's okay though, because then we got to see all the great matches and progression she had in the joshi circuit from 2017 to now. Theoretically, if I'm Cody, I'm making her the first one I slap the belt on since I think her workrate will definitely elevate the rest of the women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing but respect for President Shida.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128837793365389313


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't get enough of that wonderful Chikaru.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131308752303296512


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reminder: Hikaru Shida is obsessed with Doctor Strange. Praise the Vishanti.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129405665330335746


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHE IS WORTHY!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Omedetou, Hikaru-san!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132518079219421184


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have declared myself _Sorcerer Supreme_ of this thread. Cool?


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

She will blow up and be everybodies favourite joshi on earth this year.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scientifically accurate.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1132454738035916801


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133039172178939904


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

She is excellent.

Never heard of her or seen her before DoN - but you can bet I've heard of her now.

Cannot wait to see more of her in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Phantom Stranger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133039172178939904


Nice to see confirmation that she is full-time in AEW. She was awesome at Double or Nothing. Loving the fact that she's a nerd too!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If y'all haven't seen this match, give it a watch:






Totally groovy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Am i the only one who LOVED her music entrance ?

She have everything, the look, the charisma and the in ring skills (+ her English is good)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm all up in this fan club.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So geek. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133260250793033728


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru Shida should steal more often.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133857744124092417


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hope you enjoy this one, Phantom!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> Hope you enjoy this one, Phantom!


I do! Thanks, Phantom!


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Only saw her for the first time in DoN and now I'm looking for more of her matches. She's a good addition to AEW. <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love that AEW has given Shida a wider audience! Welcome to the club! :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iconic Duo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135965829059637249


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm also loving all the AEW exposure, positive feedback and seeing her fan base grow. She's one of the best. To any new fans, click on the picture below and it'll take you to a Hikaru Shida playlist with 90+ matches.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> I'm also loving all the AEW exposure, positive feedback and seeing her fan base grow. She's one of the best. To any new fans, click on the picture below and it'll take you to a Hikaru Shida playlist with 90+ matches.


Been a fan since her match with Aja Kong, she even seems to be overjoyed by all the love she's getting. She went from 16k followes on Twitter to nearly over 24k since been announced on AEW, that's amazing. I love that she's writing in English and trying to connect with her non Japanese fan's. If AEW book her well, she be a superstar.

By the way love the pics of Hana Kimura, she's going to be Joshi biggest star once she hits WWE or AEW in years to come.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

My thoughts.

:book


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

She does some facebook live.

Her English is already quite good, her accent is good.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Birthday, dear Hikaru! :hb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138120114606264320


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Dolorian


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> @Dolorian


Nice


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2017: vs. Kagetsu mark) in OZ. Two of my favorites! If you haven't seen this match already I recommend it.

k3Eu0q5iYeMAFdmb4WD


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen her stage acting stuff from the troupe Makai? A display to how multitalented this woman really is.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151364039966019584


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

She's my second favorite wrestler and half the reason I became a joshi fan, back in 2015. It's cool to see her getting so many new fans even though she didn't do too much in her match at Double or Nothing.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


I had completely forgot that she had cosplayed as Sakura Shinguji. One of my favorites.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah, the tag match at Double or Nothing was fantastic but she really didn't get that much shine in it. Her match with Riho at All Out will be a banger :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks nice as Cammy and Sailor Jupiter.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

Her english is pretty damn good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1180367893877293056


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIVE, THREAD!!! LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVEEE!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181559905116807169


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

She had her final show in Japan today

















But the best thing was the Ice Ribbon crew coming to say good bye :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1184130262596124672


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188306954197831682


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

FINALLY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

She's started a YouTube channel.

SHIDA TUBE!


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking a whole meal


----------



## PandaPawPaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Hikaru Shida fanart by me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HikaruShidaRam121622 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share HikaruShidaRam121622 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShidaDyn122122 GIF by WrestleVids | Gfycat


Watch and share ShidaDyn122122 GIFs by WrestleVids on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

316522595 5235593536546757 1922937613425167281 N GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share 316522595 5235593536546757 1922937613425167281 N GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HIKARU SHIDA GIF by World Wrestling Goddesses | Gfycat


Watch and share Hikaru Shida GIFs by World Wrestling Goddesses on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

